# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  8/7/08 ~ The Dark Knight versus The Incredible Hulk

## NeAvO

The Dark Knight Versus The Incredible Hulk

This dream starts off with me looking down on a city. I am the caped crusader, "Batman". The dream seems to be looking up at me in a dramatic way with a light shining towards my face, in a some what comic way. I then look down at the city, the city itself has a dark style to it like in the film Sin City. I then go down some stairs which leads to a broken down church. I then drive through the church and onto a city. The setting then turns to my neighbourhood at day time. I get out the batmobile and go into my garden where I hear my next door neighbour scream. I rush into my garden and look over the fence and see it. The incredible hulk! However he looks like my neighbours ex boyfriend. Next thing I know, I am flung back a few feet and pieces of my fence fly all over the place. I am currently lying on my back, I look up and see the green beast standing infront of me, his body looks like the one in the new IH film however his face looks like a hulkified version of my neighbours ex. I quickly roll to my side as the hulk tries to smash me. I get up and run back as he swings away for me. He then grabs part of my trampoline and snaps it in half and tries to hit me with them. I run and jump up into the air and land on his face, then jump from his face to my upstairs window sill. I grab onto the window sill and look down at him. He is very angry. At that moment I look through the hole in the fence and see my neighbour's child run out into the garden. The Hulk looks at him and runs to get him.



I then jump from the window sill to next door's garden and land inbetween the hulk and the child. The hulk then gets more angrier, I make sure the child gets into the house, he runs in screaming. The hulk then back hands me back into my garden. He then goes in pursuit of the child and tries to get into the house. I jump behind him and throw a chain around his neck and try to pull him back. I then say "Look at what you've become, you're scaring him." This seems to affect the hulk as he pauses for a moment and then goes sad. He then turns around and jumps away.

I then go back into my garden and climb back up to the window sill, where I see my neighbour standing in a bedroom. She goes over to me to kiss me, however as she leans in she withdraws. I then say "It's because I have a dirty mouth isn't it?" and she smiles and nods.

----------

